# F*ck you Woolworths



## Ducatiboy stu (12/11/17)

http://www.laucke.com.au/blog/woolworths-laucke-deletions


----------



## Mardoo (12/11/17)

Spare a thought for the stockholders mate. 

Fuckin’ knobs.


----------



## Crusty (12/11/17)

Ducatiboy stu said:


> http://www.laucke.com.au/blog/woolworths-laucke-deletions



A real shame mate.
It seems that billions of dollars in profits just aren't enough for the big boys.
I wish there was some way of forming some sort of co-operative or barter system like the old days where we only need the supermarkets for the bare necessities, flour, sugar, salt. Coles is far worse on their quest for world domination. Screw them A-Holes too.


----------



## warra48 (12/11/17)

It's not even really about the shareholders, they also take a backseat, along with the employees, and the customers.
What it's really about is for the upper echelon of management to meet their performance bonus targets, to ensure they keep their unearned multi-million dollar incentives and share options each year.
So, to sum it up, it's about greed by the top dogs in the organisation.
Wollworthless are not alone. It's the way of the majority of larger businesses these days. No honour amongst thieves.


----------



## Glomp (12/11/17)

I have been working at Don (don is good) at castlemaine in victoria for over a year and they have lost huge contracts to primo because they cant even produce the product at the price primo is offerring. This is despite taste tests showing the don product is superior according to management. 3 and a half days work per week is pretty normal at don now which suits me but i would hate to be supporting a young family on that.

So fk you coles and woolies while firms forget about quality and have a race to the bottom.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (12/11/17)

Woolworths are increasingly going to their " own brand'..have been for years

At least I can still buy Wallaby flour in Coles for $11/5kg bag


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (12/11/17)

Glomp said:


> I have been working at Don (don is good) at castlemaine in victoria for over a year and they have lost huge contracts to primo because they cant even produce the product at the price primo is offerring. This is despite taste tests showing the don product is superior according to management. 3 and a half days work per week is pretty normal at don now which suits me but i would hate to be supporting a young family on that.
> 
> So fk you coles and woolies while firms forget about quality and have a race to the bottom.



Woolies own Primo


----------



## Glomp (12/11/17)

Ducatiboy stu said:


> Woolies own Primo


No. Maybe i should have worded it differently

Don has lost an 80 tonne per week contract with woolies in smallgoods about 6 months ago. To put that in context a days work is about 80 tonnes. They also have lost 100 tonne per week of bacon per week to coles in the last few weeks.

So the obvious response is to use lower quality ingredients or to cut worker hours. I suppose you could just say it is offset with primo workers getting more hours.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (12/11/17)

Woolies used to own Primo


----------



## Glomp (12/11/17)

Thats interesting . I didnt know that.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (12/11/17)

They ( Woolies/Primo ) took over the abattoir at Scone some years back,...fucked everyone over, bought in cheap OS labour..etc...etc


----------



## wide eyed and legless (12/11/17)

Step back and take some deep breaths stu, I use the Wallaby flour, but if thy are replacing it with something better or equivalent to, its no big deal. They have to recuperate losses made from the Masters fiasco, just wait and see.


----------



## Mardoo (12/11/17)

Not sure I gots the feels for them based on their Masters fuckup, That was an idiotic idea from the get go.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (12/11/17)

wide eyed and legless said:


> Step back and take some deep breaths stu, I use the Wallaby flour, but if thy are replacing it with something better or equivalent to, its no big deal. They have to recuperate losses made from the Masters fiasco, just wait and see.



Not panicking... My local Coles still has the Laucke flours I need 

Ironically I havent been in Wollies for over a year 

Now...How do we get Aldi to sell Wallaby flour....


----------



## madpierre06 (12/11/17)

Glomp said:


> I have been working at Don (don is good) at castlemaine in victoria for over a year and they have lost huge contracts to primo because they cant even produce the product at the price primo is offerring. This is despite taste tests showing the don product is superior according to management. 3 and a half days work per week is pretty normal at don now which suits me but i would hate to be supporting a young family on that.
> 
> So fk you coles and woolies while firms forget about quality and have a race to the bottom.



The race to the bottom is the key...and when they get there, is anyone going to be left to buy their fully imported, generic branded crap which will go up in price once all non-house brands have been driven off the shelevs.....so whats to stop people going back to barter basics where possible?


----------



## indica86 (12/11/17)

Filled in feedback form.
I like the wallaby flour.


----------



## wide eyed and legless (12/11/17)

Ducatiboy stu said:


> Not panicking... My local Coles still has the Laucke flours I need
> 
> Ironically I havent been in Wollies for over a year
> 
> Now...How do we get Aldi to sell Wallaby flour....


Get Wallaby to call it Weizen Mehl, click your heels and hold your right index finger under your nose


Mardoo said:


> Not sure I gots the feels for them based on their Masters fuckup, That was an idiotic idea from the get go.


If your going to try to sink the opposition, be SURE you have the opponents measure.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (12/11/17)

wide eyed and legless said:


> If your going to try to sink the opposition, be SURE you have the opponents measure.



Or try to match a well establish brand in prime locations in a market that could not support it....

And sausages sanga's....they got that wrong


----------



## wynnum1 (12/11/17)

Amazon sell virtually everything going to be interesting to see what they do to the locals who think they can do what ever they like.


----------



## wide eyed and legless (12/11/17)

Ducatiboy stu said:


> Or try to match a well establish brand in prime locations in a market that could not support it....
> 
> And sausages sanga's....they got that wrong


Well most stores were opened close to the opposition, so you could have cracked it with the sausages.
I can forgive Woolies a lot cos I get my meat at 50% off the day before the use by date, so virtually at cost.


----------



## Mardoo (12/11/17)

wide eyed and legless said:


> If your going to try to sink the opposition, be SURE you have the opponents measure.



Right, eh? Clearly they couldn’t even find the tapes in their own stores


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (12/11/17)

wide eyed and legless said:


> Well most stores were opened close to the opposition, *so you could have cracked it with the sausages.*



But they didnt. And thats what sank them


----------



## wide eyed and legless (12/11/17)

Ducatiboy stu said:


> But they didnt. And thats what sank them


Could sink Bunnings if they don't get the English mustard to go with the snags.


----------



## Bribie G (12/11/17)

IGA still sell a range of Laucke flours and I'm sure I've seen Wallaby in there. 

For a perfect flour, try Kialla Mills stone ground if you can get it locally.


----------



## Crusty (12/11/17)

The really worrying fact in the supermarket world is that eventually, small business will fold & the big boy one stop shop will hold monopoly on our freedom to buy what we want. It's already happening & you'll see more & more small business close simply because they can't compete with range nor prices due to buying volume & power. We're already forced to change brands or buy bigger, or even buy 2 items for a cheaper price than just one alone. It's ironic that shop owners come into Coles to buy their Coke cans far cheaper than they can buy direct from Coke themselves. The buying power & volume of sales from these food chains is quite frightening & in years to come, they'll be the only ones left standing & you'll have no choice but to shop there.


----------



## aussiechucka (12/11/17)

It is a lot worse than you think. Our company has to pay for shelf space to both woolies and coles. That is so the product is at eye level. Last year alone they paid $200 million just for shelf space. On top of that Woolies and Coles dictate when we have specials and for how much. Yet they are able to sell their homebrand products and don't have the extra cost of shelf space.


----------



## Mardoo (13/11/17)

wide eyed and legless said:


> Could sink Bunnings if they don't get the English mustard to go with the snags.


Free sausage sizzle. Bunnings would have been toast


----------



## koshari (13/11/17)

Mardoo said:


> Not sure I gots the feels for them based on their Masters fuckup, That was an idiotic idea from the get go.


the idea was fine, it was the implimentation that sucked, it beggers beleif that they couldn't turn a profit selling hardware, mostly non perishable goods at huge markups.


----------



## DU99 (13/11/17)

isn't it don/castlemaine/kr darling downs....


----------



## Glomp (13/11/17)

The kr part was started in the Darling Downs. The Don part was started in Essendon with the last 3 letters of the suburb's name making up Don. 

Now the operation is mainly in Castlemaine,Vic with i believe up to 1800 employees.


----------



## good4whatAlesU (13/11/17)

Bribie G said:


> IGA still sell a range of Laucke flours and I'm sure I've seen Wallaby in there.
> 
> For a perfect flour, try Kialla Mills stone ground if you can get it locally.



We regularly get our Laucke at the IGA


----------



## good4whatAlesU (13/11/17)

The major problem in Australia is real estate expense.
If people weren't forced to spend every penny paying off a million dollar shit box (price bubble sponsored by the Coalition) they could afford to invest in other things and pay a reasonable price for food.


----------



## evoo4u (13/11/17)

good4whatAlesU said:


> The major problem in Australia is real estate expense..



I've long felt that we've been enjoying a standard of living in this country to which we weren't quite entitled. That is, paying ourselves too much for what we put in, in comparison with the rest of the world with whom we trade. And we've got used to it! Now, the hard economics are hitting home. 

Cheaper to import cars than pay the high wages we demand to make them here. We used to make tv sets, and radios, etc, here, but no longer viable to do that. Reduce our working hours, have more holidays, take sickies at will, demand even higher wages, etc - blind Freddy could see that this is an unsustainable situation.

Now, we amuse ourselves with SSM debates, citizenship squabbles, change the flag, become a republic, and any other non-productive pastime short of actually working smarter and/or harder.

Clever, clever country...


----------



## Bribie G (13/11/17)

koshari said:


> the idea was fine, it was the implimentation that sucked, it beggers beleif that they couldn't turn a profit selling hardware, mostly non perishable goods at huge markups.


I liked Masters but the problem was they couldn't decide whether it was a hardware store, a Spotlight or a Good Guys minus the Televisions. So it fell between several stools. The plants section was crap compared to Bunnings, the fridges and washing machines were ok (bought my washing machine there) but they didn't offer any real advantages over going to Good Guys or Bing Lee in NSW who would deliver. The arts and crafts section again was reasonable but again nothing that you couldn't find at Officeworks or Spotlight. 
I'm hanging out for the Masters site at Lismore to be turned into a homebase type outlet with BCF and JB HIFI going in there. Especially JB so we can tell HN (Gollum's grandad) to get stuffed.


----------



## good4whatAlesU (13/11/17)

evoo4u said:


> I've long felt that we've been enjoying a standard of living in this country to which we weren't quite entitled. That is, paying ourselves too much for what we put in, in comparison with the rest of the world with whom we trade. And we've got used to it! Now, the hard economics are hitting home.
> 
> Cheaper to import cars than pay the high wages we demand to make them here. We used to make tv sets, and radios, etc, here, but no longer viable to do that. Reduce our working hours, have more holidays, take sickies at will, demand even higher wages, etc - blind Freddy could see that this is an unsustainable situation.
> 
> ...


correct.
Why is it that on my drive to work every car I pass is a swanky new model. Where is the money coming from? Industry? Products made locally?

No. Rents.


----------



## good4whatAlesU (13/11/17)

We are a Vampire nation, sucking on the blood of our fellow man.
It's disgusting.


----------



## kaiserben (13/11/17)

good4whatAlesU said:


> correct.
> Why is it that on my drive to work every car I pass is a swanky new model. Where is the money coming from? Industry? Products made locally?
> 
> No. Rents.



Or debt.


----------



## good4whatAlesU (13/11/17)

^correct.

And it's state sanctioned.

Bad.


----------



## dibbz (13/11/17)

Real estate expense... of having 8 supermarkets in a 2km radius perhaps, council's charging rates on every car park then paying 10x the cost of simple constructions, $2m for a a few km of bike path near here. Or pet barn with one massive shop in every second suburb. Or why every local hardware shop has closed except bunnings and now it's a 50 minute round trip to get to one. 

For housing, in rough numbers for the sake of the argument you can break up the demographics into 1/3rds, outright owners, morgagee's and renters. Many of the 1/3rd with mortgages don't even have crazy debt, so not sure how you can pin it all on real estate. Plenty of houses under $400k in Brisbane, on train lines even. Priorities.

It's easy to blame the coalition but it's intellectual laziness coming to such a simple conclusion. Oh yea but I don't vote for them so I'm not part of the problem, that moral high ground might give you some warm and fuzzies but it's bs.

Meanwhile QLD rail have to pay bonuses to get drivers to turn up during the commonwealth games, can't hire drivers that haven't already been in the union, and the CMFEU do their part for the costs of property and doing business in Australia by having 26 "RDO'S" a year but they are not tied to overtime. Tell me again why stuff is so expensive and why all those jobs went overseas. Unions do their part too, no need to single out whatever political party you don't align with as the cause to the costs of living.


----------



## bradsbrew (13/11/17)

good4whatAlesU said:


> correct.
> Why is it that on my drive to work every car I pass is a swanky new model. Where is the money coming from? Industry? Products made locally?
> 
> No. Rents.


I see it every week, apprentices rocking up to training in their $50K utes. What happened to buying a shitbox as your first car? My first car (bought for $200 at 15) was a 1962 XK Falcon that I completely stripped, repainted inside and out (with a little beaver), changed engine and gearbox and had it roadworthy and registered by the time I was 17. Then sold that for $400 and upgraded to a newer model 1964 EH ute, which was traded in for a 1979 XD 351 FMX ex highway pursuit, to save my licence I then bought a bongo van for driving to work, which was traded for a 1966 HR Ute.


----------



## Bridges (13/11/17)

Dibbz having a go at the train drivers won't get you far around here those guys are national heroes.


----------



## good4whatAlesU (13/11/17)

1974 Toyota Corona (25 years second hand) . Paid cash ($1000) from working my ass off picking fruit and packing groceries at an independent supermarket.

What a car. Should have kept it.

I had no debt then, and I have no debt now.


----------



## wynnum1 (13/11/17)

*Citi Lending* you can borrow up to $75,000 for that dream holiday only about 10% interest and $10 month fee about $140 a week to pay interest only and if fall behind in payments sure the interest and fees go up have to be a really good holiday and while your paying off not going to do many other purchasing credit is what is going to send country into recession depression.


----------



## good4whatAlesU (13/11/17)

dibbz said:


> Real estate expense... of having 8 supermarkets in a 2km radius perhaps, council's charging rates on every car park then paying 10x the cost of simple constructions, $2m for a a few km of bike path near here. Or pet barn with one massive shop in every second suburb. Or why every local hardware shop has closed except bunnings and now it's a 50 minute round trip to get to one.
> 
> For housing, in rough numbers for the sake of the argument you can break up the demographics into 1/3rds, outright owners, morgagee's and renters. Many of the 1/3rd with mortgages don't even have crazy debt, so not sure how you can pin it all on real estate. Plenty of houses under $400k in Brisbane, on train lines even. Priorities.
> 
> ...


400k is still wayy too much to pay for a home in a suburb, from which you have to catch a train to go to another place to work. It's much much more than previous generations paid to get a home after their free state paid education (which young people pay for now).

All this should have been nipped in the bud a long time ago, but TurdWaffle doesn't have the Authority or balls.

The other party are just as crap.


----------



## bradsbrew (13/11/17)

good4whatAlesU said:


> The other party are just as crap.


And that is the problem. There is no real leaders to vote for anymore. It has arrived at a sad point when I am reading one nation policies to see which way I will vote in the upcoming Qld election. To be honest, I think they have some great policies, not sure how they will pay for some of them though. I have more confidence in One nation to try and deliver on promises than I do of the 2 major parties and most of the green policies are silly.


----------



## madpierre06 (13/11/17)

bradsbrew said:


> . There is no real leaders to vote for anymore.I



THIS!


----------



## pcmfisher (13/11/17)

aussiechucka said:


> It is a lot worse than you think. Our company has to pay for shelf space to both woolies and coles. That is so the product is at eye level. Last year alone they paid $200 million just for shelf space. On top of that Woolies and Coles dictate when we have specials and for how much. Yet they are able to sell their homebrand products and don't have the extra cost of shelf space.



More companies should be like Coopers. They told Woolies and Coles what they could do with their shelf space charges.......


----------



## good4whatAlesU (13/11/17)

Not all manufacturers are large or powerful enough.

We just need some decent legislation. And someone with the spine to implement it. Simples.


----------



## good4whatAlesU (13/11/17)

Personally i would never vote One Nation.

Find a good independent I say. If you can.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (13/11/17)

Bridges said:


> Dibbz having a go at the train drivers won't get you far around here those guys are national heroes.



Especially the ones payed $120k pa...those guys are ******* legends


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (13/11/17)

pcmfisher said:


> More companies should be like Coopers. They told Woolies and Coles what they could do with their shelf space charges.......





......BUT...did you notice how the stubbies are now taller.....and that was because Woolies wanted Coopers to change the carton stacking height so it fits in better with the Woolies wharehouse shelving. My local Coopers rep told me that. Woolies sell huge volumes of Coopers. Coopers caved in


----------



## clickeral (13/11/17)

madpierre06 said:


> THIS!


Its the same in all country's at the moment name a country with a strong leader


----------



## DU99 (13/11/17)

you can see which BIG company's have bought the best space by the volume of stock in that area.....




and Train Drivers always get picked on they have to work with in some cases equipment that is beyond its life and the member's of public that think it's great to walk or drive in front of..and people who sit in air conditioned office telling them how to run there train..


----------



## Danscraftbeer (13/11/17)

Crusty said:


> The really worrying fact in the supermarket world is that eventually, small business will fold & the big boy one stop shop will hold monopoly on our freedom to buy what we want. It's already happening & you'll see more & more small business close simply because they can't compete with range nor prices due to buying volume & power. We're already forced to change brands or buy bigger, or even buy 2 items for a cheaper price than just one alone. It's ironic that shop owners come into Coles to buy their Coke cans far cheaper than they can buy direct from Coke themselves. The buying power & volume of sales from these food chains is quite frightening & in years to come, they'll be the only ones left standing & you'll have no choice but to shop there.


As mentioned its going to be interesting, maybe, to see what Amazon does to it all. The duopolies will be under threat then too. We think they are nasty to Aussie suppliers now wait till then. The idea Amazon can deliver to your door in as little as an hour. so considering the apathetic direction of over all people in general you can stay sitting on your arse to go shopping rather than go to the shops at all.
Forecasts could potentially put 80% retail stores out of bussiness. The mega Amazon storage factories will be mostly robotic with just a shoestring of employees.
I don't really know what purposes/jobs for people there will be left to earn money to be consumers?
Everything we do is to advance technology and robotics that puts us more and more out of work.


----------



## dibbz (13/11/17)

There was never really free education, only 7% - the lucky people got the opportunity to attend "free" university and many wasted years repeating subjects or doing double/triple degrees at tax payers expense because there was no consequence. I recall the year it came in and the uni pub basically went broke and had to let go of most of it's space because suddenly people were going to lectures instead of drinking beer, I think the user pays model is fairer for more people than for the 7%. 

The new problem today is now it's a business they will sell you courses that have no real world application or market like the new world liberal arts subjects that leave you with no job but maybe a job in HR as a diversity consultant. Oh yea smash capitalism because look what it did, lol.

And previous generations never had it that good with housing as suggested, I recall my and most my friends parents also couldn't even afford the deposit on a 80k house until their late 30's. It might look like it was easy but it wasn't when they got in the market and held on for 10 years until money/wage inflation made it look a lot easier than it really was, if you survived the super high inflation in the 70/80's. No one had a lot of luxury items and houses were built at at budget, fibro with no insulation, not 4/5 bedroom 2 bathrooms, $1000 smart phones and 4 tv's like today. It was never normal for kids to even have their own bedrooms.


----------



## good4whatAlesU (13/11/17)

I agree that many universities offer degrees for which there are no jobs. I know because I did one.

It cannot be denied however, that housing is now much dearer than it ever was, many more times the median salary.

Secure jobs are fewer too. I recall my Dad saying to me:

"I left school at 16 and had the choice of 10 jobs, the world was my Oyster - I could do choose to do what I wanted" ... 
"I got my licence down at the Police station, no hassles" ..
"I roamed the farm and district with an air rifle slung over my shoulder" ..
"I went fishing without a licence" .

Life was great. 

Not many young people are saying that today. Kids stare at smart phones now because they are bored. Today's nanny state doesn't let them do anything else.


----------



## Dave70 (13/11/17)

Ducatiboy stu said:


> http://www.laucke.com.au/blog/woolworths-laucke-deletions




No problem. Just set your grain mill to 50 microns and you're good to go.


----------



## DU99 (13/11/17)

should ring laucke and arrange a bulk buy..


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (13/11/17)

DU99 said:


> should ring laucke and arrange a bulk buy..



They have an online store...I am sure they could work out a bulk buy


----------



## Jack of all biers (13/11/17)

clickeral said:


> Its the same in all country's at the moment name a country with a strong leader


China
North Korea
Iran
Saudia Arabia
Russia

um, I'm seeing a pattern here? And it doesn't look like democracy. Except one could argue that the US also appear to have a strong leader, well at least unless you listen to the "fake news" that is only trying to bring down the best President the world has ever seen.....


----------



## madpierre06 (13/11/17)

clickeral said:


> Its the same in all country's at the moment name a country with a strong leader



This is where we are going to have to be smarter when a decent leader comes along...instead of basing our responses and votes along self interested, personal biases and party politcal lines, we're gonna have to align with what is best for the country and its people alone. I believe that at some stage reasonably soon, there will be a decent candidate to lead this country..and we will only get one shot at getting it right. Don't buy into the online and talking hjead TV rabble rousing, opinionated garbage that passes for news these days....and most of us a fairly adept at being able to discern bullshit from integrity and competency. That alone is going to have to be the line which is drawn when the time comes.


----------



## Brewnicorn (13/11/17)

Danscraftbeer said:


> As mentioned its going to be interesting, maybe, to see what Amazon does to it all. The duopolies will be under threat then too. We think they are nasty to Aussie suppliers now wait till then. The idea Amazon can deliver to your door in as little as an hour. so considering the apathetic direction of over all people in general you can stay sitting on your arse to go shopping rather than go to the shops at all.
> Forecasts could potentially put 80% retail stores out of bussiness. The mega Amazon storage factories will be mostly robotic with just a shoestring of employees.
> I don't really know what purposes/jobs for people there will be left to earn money to be consumers?
> Everything we do is to advance technology and robotics that puts us more and more out of work.



This is a pretty real scenario. Woolies, coles and Harvey Norman have a nerve decrying the foreign influence when you look at how they’ve fucked people over too eh. On one hand amazon means great competition and hopefully the consumer wins but the little blokes get fucked proper again. The dairy collectives might have been into something? I don’t have any ideas but, anyone...?


----------



## Feldon (13/11/17)

clickeral said:


> Its the same in all country's at the moment name a country with a strong leader



Russia.


----------



## Feldon (13/11/17)

Bridges said:


> Dibbz having a go at the train drivers won't get you far around here those guys are national heroes.



Damn right they are.


----------



## koshari (13/11/17)

DU99 said:


> you can see which BIG company's have bought the best space by the volume of stock in that area.....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


not to mention the ongoing stresses every time they clean up a jumper.


----------



## SnailAle (13/11/17)

That's capitalism for ya


----------



## pcmfisher (14/11/17)

madpierre06 said:


> This is where we are going to have to be smarter when a decent leader comes along...instead of basing our responses and votes along self interested, personal biases and party politcal lines, we're gonna have to align with what is best for the country and its people alone. I believe that at some stage reasonably soon, there will be a decent candidate to lead this country..and we will only get one shot at getting it right. Don't buy into the online and talking hjead TV rabble rousing, opinionated garbage that passes for news these days....*and most of us a fairly adept at being able to discern bullshit from integrity and competency*. That alone is going to have to be the line which is drawn when the time comes.




Ya think?


----------



## madpierre06 (14/11/17)

pcmfisher said:


> Ya think?



Good pick up....most of the people I hang around...in here, elsewhere.....when I say 'us' I'm meaning those that want more out of life than our next dose of The Bachelor and other such garbage.


----------



## RobW (14/11/17)

If you want to stick it to Coleworths use Aussie Farmers Direct. 
Costs a tad more but all Australian products, they don't screw the producers and none of that Home Brand shit. 
What they don't have you can usually get from IGA.


----------



## madpierre06 (14/11/17)

For me it starts with refusing to buy Coleworths branded stuff, and refusing to use the self serve checkouts which cost so many jobs. IOf you had a million or so people doing just these little things, they may start taking notice.


----------



## pcmfisher (15/11/17)

madpierre06 said:


> For me it starts with refusing to buy Coleworths branded stuff,* and refusing to use the self serve checkouts* which cost so many jobs. IOf you had a million or so people doing just these little things, they may start taking notice.



The fucks make it hard with the small number of other checkouts they have open.


----------



## evoo4u (15/11/17)

Remember back when self-serve petrol pumps started popping up? Or maybe not - it was in the 70's, and half the world's population weren't even a gleam in their father's eye then.

Anyway, I digress.To get folk to use them, they offered self-served fuel at a discount. Hey, that was a bit of orright while it lasted. Then they did away altogether with the gas pumpers, and removed the discount.

With the self-serve checkouts today, they've not even bothered with the discount strategy, and I worry that a lot of young people soon won't even have the opportunity to have a job being a "checkout chick" or the male equivalent.


----------



## laxation (15/11/17)

i was a check-out chick for a bit in high school and it ******* killed me. i used to hate fridays because it meant i had to work on sunday. the most boring monotonous job you could think of, combined with it being retail so you have to listen to customers complaining about god knows what
without a doubt the worst job i have ever had - nothing could come close.


----------



## bradsbrew (15/11/17)

laxation said:


> - nothing could come close.


Not having a job or money?

After school jobs will become a thing of the past and we will call the kids lazy for not working.


----------



## laxation (15/11/17)

All i'm saying is that depriving school kids of being a check-out chick really isn't that bad. Who knows what will happen in the future - sure a lot of jobs will go away, but there will be new jobs that come around as well.

We're lucky in australia that we are already very service based. Still need someone to develop & maintain/the machines/software/IT environments afterall, we're hopefully in a good position to do that well.


----------



## wynnum1 (15/11/17)

Develop & maintain/the machines/software/IT they have computers that can do that .


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (15/11/17)

bradsbrew said:


> Not having a job or money?
> 
> After school jobs will become a thing of the past and we will call the kids lazy for not working.


----------



## Dave70 (15/11/17)

Universal basic income is the way of the future anyway. How are you going to re skill a train driver in his fifty's after his train becomes autonomous? Train drivers gotta eat to. 
http://www.news.com.au/technology/i...s/news-story/7ae91901c856ca697ed6b30e18cbba00


----------



## wereprawn (15/11/17)

Dave70 said:


> Universal basic income is the way of the future anyway. How are you going to re skill a train driver in his fifty's after his train becomes autonomous? Train drivers gotta eat to.
> http://www.news.com.au/technology/i...s/news-story/7ae91901c856ca697ed6b30e18cbba00


The first country to master true artificial intelligence will control the planet, then.....the machines will find their makers superfluous/redundant/dangerous and destroy us all. Only a matter of time if we're not careful, and we're not being careful. Universal income, because of more widespread automation, will only lull us into a false sense of security while the rug's pulled out from under humanity. Sounds paranoid but it's already happening and accelerating exponentially.


----------



## Crakkers (15/11/17)

evoo4u said:


> Remember back when self-serve petrol pumps started popping up?



Yep, it was around the same time the BP Zoom bowsers started disappearing.
It was so handy being able to pull up on the Vespa, dial up the 25:1 mixture, fill ya tank and tear off.......well, putt off down the road.


----------



## madpierre06 (15/11/17)

evoo4u said:


> Remember back when self-serve petrol pumps started popping up? Or maybe not - it was in the 70's, and half the world's population weren't even a gleam in their father's eye then.
> 
> Anyway, I digress.To get folk to use them, they offered self-served fuel at a discount. Hey, that was a bit of orright while it lasted. Then they did away altogether with the gas pumpers, and removed the discount.
> 
> With the self-serve checkouts today, they've not even bothered with the discount strategy, and I worry that a lot of young people soon won't even have the opportunity to have a job being a "checkout chick" or the male equivalent.



This is no lie....pulled into independent servo up the road the other day, just around the corner from the Brasserie de Hogshead. JUst opened the cap and about to grab pump handle, bloke comes up and asks me how much I want. Was that gobsmacked nearly couldn't answer him, and it felt downright weird letting him fill the car for me. AMAZING STORIES!!!


----------



## manticle (15/11/17)

There’s a few stores down here that fill for you but a lot of things down here remind me of 1980.


----------



## Crusty (15/11/17)

manticle said:


> There’s a few stores down here that fill for you but a lot of things down here remind me of 1980.



That's the beauty of it mate & hold it close.
Unlike the rest of the Mainland shit hole that we live in.


----------



## manticle (15/11/17)

I like it


----------



## nosco (16/11/17)

Dave70 said:


> Universal basic income is the way of the future anyway. How are you going to re skill a train driver in his fifty's after his train becomes autonomous? Train drivers gotta eat to.
> http://www.news.com.au/technology/i...s/news-story/7ae91901c856ca697ed6b30e18cbba00


Truck drivers too. They say the driverless car is about saftey on the roads but i highly doubt that.

I worked for BigW (Woolworths) for 10 years and left totally demoralised. Never in words but you are always reminded that you are last compared to profit, customer's, merchandising, etc. 

My wife still works there. They are no longer signing contracts. Any new staff are casual. They have been gradually cutting staff for a long time now. They tried to cut my wifes hours when i had to swap my afternoons with her days. The union stepped in but her store manager has been a prick ever since. Im very glad to be out of that hell hole.


----------



## malt junkie (16/11/17)

In NSW the signaling for the trains is now 95% automated ( the entire time table and can still run without intervention up to 20mins late), there used to be local signal boxes everywhere employing at least 2 people a shift, they were all centralised and then automated hundreds of jobs gone never to return.


----------



## wide eyed and legless (16/11/17)

malt junkie said:


> In NSW the signaling for the trains is now 95% automated ( the entire time table and can still run without intervention up to 20mins late), there used to be local signal boxes everywhere employing at least 2 people a shift, they were all centralised and then automated hundreds of jobs gone never to return.


Thats progress, what amazes me the most is, all the jobs that are lost employment figures remain fairly constant. That is the way of life now, one can't take any jobs for granted but there always seem to be new opportunities to be taken up.


----------



## wynnum1 (16/11/17)

wide eyed and legless said:


> Thats progress, what amazes me the most is, all the jobs that are lost employment figures remain fairly constant. That is the way of life now, one can't take any jobs for granted but there always seem to be new opportunities to be taken up.


Employment figures remain fairly constant because if you work one hour a week your employed would suggest a lot of unemployed are working very short hours aided by government to control these figures in the United States there was a major drop in unemployment when they had a census.


----------



## madpierre06 (16/11/17)

wynnum1 said:


> Employment figures remain fairly constant because if you work one hour a week your employed would suggest a lot of unemployed are working very short hours aided by government to control these figures in the United States there was a major drop in unemployment when they had a census.



Makes you wonder where they'll go from here..I can remember a time when you were classified as unemployed if you worked under about 16 hours a fortnight. Got to keep moving those goalposts in order to get the result we need to keep the general populace happy. Factor in the second job/taxation trick of paying full tax on your second job, so if you're even only getting maybe 20 hours a week between two jobs, the second one is gonna get taxed hard. That you'll get some back at tax time is irrelevant when those dollars are needed right then and there to feed and pay bills etc.


----------



## zoigl (16/11/17)

Crusty said:


> That's the beauty of it mate & hold it close.
> Unlike the rest of the Mainland shit hole that we live in.


Try the local butcher here in Maclean opposite SPAR, straight out of the 1950's with red gum stump and all! Brilliant hung steak and lamb, and real sausages.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (16/11/17)

malt junkie said:


> In NSW the signaling for the trains is now 95% automated ( the entire time table and can still run without intervention up to 20mins late), there used to be local signal boxes everywhere employing at least 2 people a shift, they were all centralised and then automated hundreds of jobs gone never to return.



I worked for the Railways for 18yrs in Comms. Each Signal box essentially employed 4 people - 3 x 8hr +1 Relief/weekends/leave. It was a slow and gradual transition over the years and a lot of signalman took the old DCM.

It makes sense to centralise signalling. You basically had a lot of blokes sitting in signal box's doing SFA for most of the shift. In fact it was one of the most BORING jobs you could get. Sitting there for 8 hrs waiting on a train every 1-2hrs ( sometimes longer ). Different in the city of course. 

Not only that but signal box's where high maintenance ( and old )and you had a small army of signal electricians, fitters, tech ( like me ) etc that went around looking after them.

Between Newcastle and the border north and west to Moree there are no signal box's left, it is all controlled from Broadmeadow. Same south. From Syndey to Albury there is only 1 signal box at Junee ( which is actually a centralised train control center )

I was part of a lot of those upgrades and closing of signal box's. Did I shed a tear, yes I did, but it was progress, and the wages bill to keep all those smaller box's open was just insane


----------



## Feldon (16/11/17)

Here in Victoria up until the 70s a lot of the railway signalmen in country areas outside Melbourne worked split shits. Up at dawn to pull the levers for the morning up passenger trains, then clock off until the afternoon down passenger trains ran through. In between they'd do some maintenance work on the pulleys and rods that activated the signal arms of the old semaphore home and distant signals, and top up the kero in the signal lanterns. And they might work through if a goods train stopped by to shunt a GY of briquettes into the local siding. 

Have to wonder whether it was progress to shut this system down and replace it with searchlight signals centrally controlled from Melb. The cost of a signalman was small compared to the expense of the new system and there is no one local if a problem occurs. And having worked on the footplate it was often much easier to sight a semaphore signal than a searchlight.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (16/11/17)

Feldon said:


> Have to wonder whether it was progress to shut this system down and replace it with searchlight signals centrally controlled from Melb. *The cost of a signalman was small compared to the expense of the new system* and there is no one local if a problem occurs. And having worked on the footplate it was often much easier to sight a semaphore signal than a searchlight.



Short term...yes...long term....no. Especially when considering that a centralised signaling system is designed for a 20+yr lifespan. And most are automatic signal and all the signaler does now is remotely change points


----------



## Crusty (16/11/17)

zoigl said:


> Try the local butcher here in Maclean opposite SPAR, straight out of the 1950's with red gum stump and all! Brilliant hung steak and lamb, and real sausages.



Old Sid Jones butchery.
Great meat & awesome family.


----------



## malt junkie (16/11/17)

Ducatiboy stu said:


> Short term...yes...long term....no. Especially when considering that a centralised signaling system is designed for a 20+yr lifespan. And most are automatic signal and all the signaler does now is remotely change points


In Sydney they don't even do that; ATRICS (automated train routing indicating control system) does it all (big FO Computer). Only time the signaler does something is for exchange cars or break down, setup a work site or other emergency working. Even major track work is programed in, months in advance. Does make you wonder how they're going to go about training the next train controllers, because a signaler was always a train controller in training.


----------



## neal32 (16/11/17)

dibbz said:


> Tell me again why stuff is so expensive and why all those jobs went overseas.




I'll have a crack. Cause of Neoliberal western governments (In Australia, Labor introduced it and the coalition supercharged it) and ironically, the subsequent weakening of the unions.

Stuff is so expensive because since the above, peoples wages have been stagnant and people are getting paid, according to a graph I saw a couple of days ago, 2.4x less then what you would be getting if the collective consciousness of Australia realized that bashing unions is the antithesis to what they should've be doing all along.

When Turdbull says to Vietnam to embrace 'Free and fair trade', I hear 'Let Australian consumers pay less on the products you produce for $1 a day. But it's cool cause we will be sending you all the manufacturing jobs of Australians except we'll pay you even less then we paid them! To sweeten the deal we'll provide foreign aid which if you worked it out would be a tenth of the value you provide us'

Look, Neoliberalism is great for the slave owners of the world but I'm pretty sure there are no undercover billionaires on aussiehomebrewer.com so if you support Labor or *shudders* the coalition, please do some research. plz.


To the youth of America, I say, beware of being trivialized by the commercial culture that tempts you daily. I hear you saying often that you're not turned on to politics. The lessons of history are clear and portentous. If you do not turn on to politics, politics will turn on you. - Ralph Nader

Also my views are not influenced by my personal position. I'm actually in a far better situation then most, I've only ever had my own money, my ex-wife has a big chunk of it, my parents have never helped me financially and even now I have a house(40% paid off) and I'm Gen Y!

Sources : http://peoplesdemocracy.in/2017/0528_pd/neoliberalism-and-trade-unions-i
: Podcasts
: Google
: History


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (16/11/17)

malt junkie said:


> In Sydney they don't even do that; ATRICS (automated train routing indicating control system) does it all (big FO Computer). Only time the signaler does something is for exchange cars or break down, setup a work site or other emergency working. Even major track work is programed in, months in advance. Does make you wonder how they're going to go about training the next train controllers, because a signaler was always a train controller in training.



Yep. CBI ( Computer Based Interlocking ) has changed everything

Liverpool section was the first CBI installed and working in NSW...many years ago now


----------



## good4whatAlesU (16/11/17)

nosco said:


> Truck drivers too. They say the driverless car is about saftey on the roads but i highly doubt that.
> 
> They are no longer signing contracts. Any new staff are casual. They have been gradually cutting staff for a long time now. They tried to cut my wifes hours when i had to swap my afternoons with her days. The union stepped in but her store manager has been a prick ever since. Im very glad to be out of that hell hole.



.. same in the Government now too. Gone are the days of permanency. It's short contracts, casuals and 24 hour notice they can fire you. "Don't like it? Well there's the door we'll get some graduate or PhD student and flog them for less" ... 

The bloke at the desk next to me has done 30 years as a 'Casual" and they still won't give him more than a 3 month contract, disgraceful.


----------



## Feldon (16/11/17)

Ducatiboy stu said:


> Short term...yes...long term....no. Especially when considering that a centralised signaling system is designed for a 20+yr lifespan. And most are automatic signal and all the signaler does now is remotely change points



Even long term would have been cheaper, much cheaper. The system that replaced local staffing might have had a 20 year life span, but I bet it was upgraded long before that time period expired. That's the problem when any operation hands its core business over to the IT industry. You get screwed. Upgrades become necessary for all sorts of real and imagined reasons. Remember Y2K. Telstra spent over a billion to become Y2K compliant. The four major banks spent half a billion each. Qld Railways would have spent a proportionate amount. And all the time the old manual system of live country signalmen, with proven safety and efficiency over a hundred years both here and overseas, was always Y2K compliant, and would be resistant to modern day hacking too.

This quest for 'progress' is often a false crusade. Here in Melbourne various state govts have spent billions over the past 15-20 years on automated metro ticketing systems, all of which are fucked. The public transport users association did an economic analysis that found it would have been hugely cheaper simply to go back and employ ticketing staff at every suburban station, as it was for a century before political leaders (from both sides) sought to kill the unions by finding progressive ways to retrench their members, and earn kickbacks from corrupt IT firms.


----------



## wide eyed and legless (16/11/17)

wynnum1 said:


> Employment figures remain fairly constant because if you work one hour a week your employed would suggest a lot of unemployed are working very short hours aided by government to control these figures in the United States there was a major drop in unemployment when they had a census.


The won't work under any circumstances brigade eliminates those working whatever the minimum hours are, plus you have the cash in hand workers who still collect benefits.


----------



## Bridges (16/11/17)

wide eyed and legless said:


> The won't work under any circumstances brigade eliminates those working whatever the minimum hours are, plus you have the cash in hand workers who still collect benefits.


Won't or can't is a pretty important distinction here, we have to support those who can't support themselves.


----------



## wide eyed and legless (16/11/17)

Bridges said:


> Won't or can't is a pretty important distinction here, we have to support those who can't support themselves.


Can,t work is totally a different kettle of fish to won't work, there are plenty out ther who have absolutely no intention of ever working, and the same mentality of avoiding work is passed on to their offspring's.


----------



## Hermies (16/11/17)

wide eyed and legless said:


> Can,t work is totally a different kettle of fish to won't work, there are plenty out ther who have absolutely no intention of ever working, and the same mentality of avoiding work is passed on to their offspring's.


I know of a person who was wrongly accused in the workplace 40 years ago when they were fresh out of school and has been so able to use and abuse the system ( traumatised ) by it has never worked since .


----------



## manticle (16/11/17)

What percentage of physically and mentally capable adults won't work? I know they exist but they are an absolute minority of the unemployed and underemployed.


----------



## manticle (16/11/17)




----------



## wereprawn (16/11/17)

Back in the early 90's it was much harder to find work. After holding a few jobs I didn't enjoy, and being out of work for a few weeks,I decided to move down to the central coast of NSW. Big mistake. Wyong had one of the highest unemployment rates in the country. So I applied for a job at Aston Scholastic ( among many, many others) as an office roustabout. Of the 300 and something applicants who applied and completed their "test", myself and another person were the only one's to achieve a perfect score. Thinking I was a shoe-in for the job, which may lead to a future in publishing, I turned up to the interview and was told I wasn't suitable as I was overqualified . WTF ? It really was hard to find work back then.There's no reason for able bodied/sound of mind people, not to have work ATM .


----------



## dibbz (16/11/17)

neal32 said:


> Sources : http://peoplesdemocracy.in/2017/0528_pd/neoliberalism-and-trade-unions-i



Right so socialism is the answer and a marxist web site telling people they are oppressed by a capitalist class is going to make things better.

https://cdn.static-economist.com/si...2/02/blogs/graphic-detail/20120303_WOC674.gif

Capitalism seems to work pretty good according to the facts when you drop the hate/envy for the hyper successful. 

Stuff is not that expensive and we have it really good in Australia, you aren't oppressed by buying stuff made in Vietnam, Vietnam exporting more creates wealth for millions, look at the quality of life of billions of Chinese in the last 20 years due to trade. Good for them.



Capitalism guarantees opportunity and socialism/communism guarantees (a very poor outcome) where everyone is equal but some people (and their friends) are just more equal than others.. The peoples utopia is always just only one more execution of someone you don't agree with away.

If you know anyone from Ukraine, have a talk to them.

https://i.imgur.com/eyUnc.jpg


----------



## Radshoes (16/11/17)

Do I need to learn Russian?


----------



## nosco (16/11/17)

Whether capitalism is a success or not depends on your veiw point. Its got nothing to do with facts or simple graphs. Heres some opinions and graphs for ya.


----------



## wide eyed and legless (17/11/17)

manticle said:


> What percentage of physically andcloser ally capable adults won't work? I know they exist but they are an absolute minority of the unemployed and underemployed.


You ask the question and answer it yourself, centrelink would be able to supply closer figures. My point is if we take the job stats as is instead of saying some of those in the stats work only 1 hour / week we have a constant to work with, if we start putting variables in there a more accurate number would never be achieved. I think there will be alot more than you think manticle who would rather bludge off society. We should try the Finsh method (Dave posted a link) that would give a more accurate percentage of those who are happy to live off the taxes of others. Does it bother me, not especially, we have one short life, if some want to waste it thats their problem, fortunately the majority of us are willing to put in and secure a better life and upbringing for their family
.


----------



## Dave70 (17/11/17)

nosco said:


> *Whether capitalism is a success or not depends on your veiw point. Its got nothing to do with facts or simple graphs. Heres some opinions and graphs for ya.*
> 
> Thats kind of like saying the 'success' of mass immunization depends on your point of view. Socialism / communism / Anarcho-syndicalism / workers controlling the means of production / whatever doesn't necessarily fail because the administrators are intrinsically malevolent, inept or corrupt, its because it _dosen't work. _Society isn't some homogeneous lump of organisms, its, has been noted many times, individuals pursuing separate interests. Selfish interests.
> I think you'd be hard pressed to find a quote, essay or interview with Chomsky that doesnt include a polemic against western foreign policy and capitalism. Its like the Bernie Sanders school of thought that seems to assert that the wealthy stole from the poor to become wealthy, which when you think about it, is ******* ridiculous in of itself.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (17/11/17)

Feldon said:


> This quest for 'progress' is often a false crusade. Here in Melbourne various state govts have spent billions over the past 15-20 years on automated metro ticketing systems, all of which are fucked. *The public transport users association did an economic analysis that found it would have been hugely cheaper simply to go back and employ ticketing staff at every suburban station*, as it was for a century before political leaders (from both sides) sought to kill the unions by finding progressive ways to retrench their members, and earn kickbacks from corrupt IT firms.




Yes but the Governemnt knows ( bullshit ) best.

Its what happens when you get big business convince the government that they need there system and its the best....but then sign a 4 bazzillion page contract that is so convoluted that they get away with everything and charge the government for their **** ups and cost of fixing it...and the government just cops it sweet

And given that most politicians are lawyers or accountants shows just how shit they must have been at their jobs and turned to politics


----------



## neal32 (17/11/17)

dibbz said:


> Capitalism seems to work pretty good according to the facts when you drop the hate/envy for the hyper successful.



dibbz,

If you read my post I'm doing well and I have no hate and envy for the hyper successful. Also I'm in agreeance with Ben Shapiro with 90% of the stuff he talks about, especially freedom of speech and SJW stuff. Not the economy or the environment however. In fact for those issues I side with um......you know.....economists....and environmental scientists, because I don't know enough about those issues and based on your post, you know even less. Like https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Yanis_Varoufakis or 95% of environmental scientists that say earth cannot be saved within the bounds of capitalism.

You're entitled to your opinion based on feelings and I'm entitled to mine based on the 30 years of data and listening to actual experts. The difference is, unless you're a billionaire/multi millionaire you're promoting a system that fails you and your country man. You're an Uncle Tom in that regard.

If you're open minded please watch the above documentaries (Requiem for the American dream and Inequality for all, they're both great). I do the same by listening to conservatives(such as Shapiro), feminists and all other groups I don't agree with.

I would happily vote for a socialist system, unfortunately in Australia, I don't have the opportunity


----------



## neal32 (17/11/17)

dibbz said:


> Stuff is not that expensive and we have it really good in Australia, you aren't oppressed by buying stuff made in Vietnam, Vietnam exporting more creates wealth for millions, look at the quality of life of billions of Chinese in the last 20 years due to trade. Good for them.
> ]









I'm not bashing you personally, I'm sure you're a great guy and I'd love to offer you a beer and have a chat. But your opinions are rubbish.

I'm saying Vietnam will suffer if they enter into free and fair trade. It's beneficial for Australians, no doubt, and will create more wealth for Australians. I've been to Vietnam and for all the shit they've been through, they're still a hard working, friendly people. I wouldn't be so friendly if I went through what they've been through.

As a traveller I can't justify getting $5 off a pair of Nikes due to the suffering of my fellow man and I don't need a new phone every year at the expense of some 12 year old African kid mining the necessary materials due to him losing the lottery of life.

Finally, you mate Steve Bannon put it best and of course I'm paraphrasing but he said something along the lines of, "The US has shipped their middle class to China". And it's true. And it's happening in Australia. And it's 100% Capitalism.

Happy for you to reference me material if you think any of my points are incorrect.

EDIT: Sorry, one last point and I'll shutup. You extol China but blast Socialism and Marxism. Last time I checked, China was communist!


----------



## TheWiggman (17/11/17)

Just deleted a political opinion and instead shall just say I'm going to strap myself in for the ride. Loving all this flour discussion.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (17/11/17)

TheWiggman said:


> Just deleted a political opinion and instead shall just say I'm going to strap myself in for the ride. Loving all this flour discussion.



Yeah, those flour retailers are capitalist pigs.

But I can still buy my wallaby flour localy so I am happy


----------



## wide eyed and legless (17/11/17)

[QUOTE="neal32, post: 1487849, member: 17
Finally, you mate Steve Bannon put it best and of course I'm paraphrasing but he said something along the lines of, "The US has shipped their middle class to China". And it's true. And it's happening in Australia. And it's 100% Capitalism.

Happy for you to reference me material if you think any of my points are incorrect.

EDIT: Sorry, one last point and I'll shutup. You extol China but blast Socialism and Marxism. Last time I checked, China was communist![/QUOTE]jh

If you agree China has a middle class then you would surely agree China cannot be communist, communist / soclialist is a classless society but as we all should know this is never the case, Xi Ping and his families worth is over 1billion dollars US and that is just what is known.
I don't for one minute think he will divi it out to those fellow countrymen in rural China who live in abect poverty. Voting in a socialist government is fine as long as you can secure a place in the top pecking order, much like if you are in a union best thing to do is get into the top hierarchy guarantee a good wage from the union funds, even rip a few dollars from the funds as so many do and then get a cushy $150,000 a year job working forFair Work Australiae with a good retirement package


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (17/11/17)

wide eyed and legless said:


> [QUOTE="neal32, post: 1487849, member: 17
> Finally, you mate Steve Bannon put it best and of course I'm paraphrasing but he said something along the lines of, "The US has shipped their middle class to China". And it's true. And it's happening in Australia. And it's 100% Capitalism.
> 
> Happy for you to reference me material if you think any of my points are incorrect.
> ...


jh

If you agree China has a middle class then you would surely agree China cannot be communist, communist / soclialist is a classless society but as we all should know this is never the case, Xi Ping and his families worth is over 1billion dollars US and that is just what is known.
I don't for one minute think he will divi it out to those fellow countrymen in rural China who live in abect poverty. Voting in a socialist government is fine as long as you can secure a place in the top pecking order, much like if you are in a union best thing to do is get into the top hierarchy guarantee a good wage from the union funds, even rip a few dollars from the funds as so many do and then *get a cushy $150,000 a year job working forWork Care with a good retirement package*[/QUOTE]


Probably easier to become a train driver


----------



## homebrewnewb (17/11/17)

J Stigletz wrote a book on this in 2012 worth a read it's quite engrossing.

Considering the US isn't really a capitalist democracy and China isn't a communist worker's paradise the irony gives me a sad but hearty chuckle.


----------



## wynnum1 (17/11/17)

_Not a lot of reporting _about coles settling court case where the union Allied _Employees_ Union (SDA) fucked over workers with EBA who where getting less then the award but it seems those who lost money are not going to get all there lost wages but i guess the one who did the case fared better.


----------



## bradsbrew (17/11/17)

I am starting my own wheat garden! **** em!


----------



## wide eyed and legless (17/11/17)

Ducatiboy stu said:


> jh
> 
> If you agree China has a middle class then you would surely agree China cannot be communist, communist / soclialist is a classless society but as we all should know this is never the case, Xi Ping and his families worth is over 1billion dollars US and that is just what is known.
> I don't for one minute think he will divi it out to those fellow countrymen in rural China who live in abect poverty. Voting in a socialist government is fine as long as you can secure a place in the top pecking order, much like if you are in a union best thing to do is get into the top hierarchy guarantee a good wage from the union funds, even rip a few dollars from the funds as so many do and then *get a cushy $150,000 a year job working forWork Care with a good retirement package*




Probably easier to become a train driver[/QUOTE]
Not a job with a future considering the driverless trains are going to become the norm.


wynnum1 said:


> _Not a lot of reporting _about coles settling court case where the union Allied _Employees_ Union (SDA) fucked over workers with EBA who where getting less then the award but it seems those who lost money are not going to get all there lost wages but i guess the one who did the case fared better.


Well little Billy Shortarse is guilty of doing over union members, good qualifications for our next PM


----------



## wynnum1 (17/11/17)

wide eyed and legless said:


> Probably easier to become a train driver


Not a job with a future considering the driverless trains are going to become the norm.

Well little Billy Shortarse is guilty of doing over union members, good qualifications for our next PM[/QUOTE]
Probably be jobs looking for body parts Shortarse is there because the LNP want him there because of his fine union history have been told about the AWU friend worked at oil refinery doing shut down and the union would turn up for there union dues.


----------



## Bribie G (17/11/17)

I was in Coles today buying some Atta flour for my rotis etc, they stock Laucke flours and mixes.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (17/11/17)

Actually, I have been looking for some milled/kibbled grains to add to my bread mix...( dont really want to buy the pre packed flour/grain mix )...cant find any anywhere...I even tried the healthfood shop ( run by vegan communists no doubt )....might be time to hit the local produce store and get a 25Kg bag of mixed cracked grain chook food


----------



## manticle (17/11/17)

wide eyed and legless said:


> You ask the question and answer it yourself, centrelink would be able to supply closer figures. My point is if we take the job stats as is instead of saying some of those in the stats work only 1 hour / week we have a constant to work with, if we start putting variables in there a more accurate number would never be achieved. I think there will be alot more than you think manticle who would rather bludge off society. We should try the Finsh method (Dave posted a link) that would give a more accurate percentage of those who are happy to live off the taxes of others. Does it bother me, not especially, we have one short life, if some want to waste it thats their problem, fortunately the majority of us are willing to put in and secure a better life and upbringing for their family
> .




Not sure I can answer it, nor can Centrelink despite treating every individual on welfare like they are bludging.

I just know my own nature and those of many of my experience, coupled with the shitty conditions and poverty trap inherent in welfare, would lead to preferring work over welfare where possible. I’d wager those who think otherwise are either young, inexperienced and stupid or have just given up.

Got the dole for about 4 weeks in the early 2000s. Had to jump through hoops to get on it and stay on it, finding menial work was far, far easier and paid better.


----------



## DU99 (17/11/17)

These automated train systems are good long as the power don't out,the computer don't fail.or the idiot running forgets about you..i left V/line because those who thought they could run the system had no idea..today it's the same...and the woolies near where i live go there at 3pm there's hardly no staff and shelves left empty..it was refurbished lost a few checkouts and got a coat of paint..the main things that needed fixing are still faulty


----------



## madpierre06 (17/11/17)

bradsbrew said:


> I am starting my own wheat garden! **** em!



The moment we start doing that.....WHAMMO!!! Wheat garden license needed, $289.55 a year. That'l;l teach you bastards that think you can squeeze yourself outa the system.


----------



## bradsbrew (17/11/17)

madpierre06 said:


> The moment we start doing that.....WHAMMO!!! Wheat garden license needed, $289.55 a year. That'l;l teach you bastards that think you can squeeze yourself outa the system.


Get ahead of the game, i have a wheat garden inspectors course you can do to get your wheat garden certifiers accreditation. Once you complete your course you have to apply through the wheat garden ombudsmans office with your non refundable applicatio fee.
Bloody hell madpierre , you've just created a whole new department.


----------



## madpierre06 (17/11/17)

bradsbrew said:


> Get ahead of the game, i have a wheat garden inspectors course you can do to get your wheat garden certifiers accreditation. Once you complete your course you have to apply through the wheat garden ombudsmans office with your non refundable applicatio fee.
> Bloody hell madpierre , you've just created a whole new department.



Ummmm....hops? Yeast collection? That dodgy pumpkin vine down behind the back shed?


----------



## wynnum1 (20/11/17)

*Woolworth* are going to get reverse vending machines for cans and bottles that you feed your empty containers into and get 10 c back problem is they have the large companies running the scheme and if you buy a carton of cheap soft drink for $10 its going to cost $5 or more extra and only getting $2.4 back and if cans probably already recycling and what are you going to put in the recycle bin that you pay council to pick up this is in NSW December 1.Someone in NSW must have been given some brown paper bays.


----------



## evoo4u (20/11/17)

wynnum1 said:


> *Woolworth* are going to get reverse vending machines for cans and bottles...



To quote from Yes Minister: I can forsee all sorts of unforseen problems. Just reading about the scheme, they're being very selective regarding exactly which containers are eligible. I can see frustration looming, and folk just saying Stuff It (or similar) - not worth the hassle.

I was involved in a local festival recently, and we provided lots of pairs of wheelie bins - one red, one yellow (one for normal waste and one for recyclable items). End of the day, it made f*** all difference - they might as well have been all the same colour. 

Unless there's a HUGE financial incentive to recycle (more than 10c), I don't think it'll work, but will be delighted if proven wrong.


----------



## wide eyed and legless (20/11/17)

Ducatiboy stu said:


> Actually, I have been looking for some milled/kibbled grains to add to my bread mix...( dont really want to buy the pre packed flour/grain mix )...cant find any anywhere...I even tried the healthfood shop ( run by vegan communists no doubt )....might be time to hit the local produce store and get a 25Kg bag of mixed cracked grain chook food


I use the grains out of the self serve where the nuts are along with caraway seed.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (20/11/17)

wide eyed and legless said:


> I use the grains out of the self serve where the nuts are along with caraway seed.



The local health food shop here is pretty shit. One of them Go-Vita ( or something like that )

Thinking about these guys... They have a big truck with a grain auger so I can easily full a garbage bin full

http://www.riverina.com.au/products/grain-mixes/


----------



## wide eyed and legless (20/11/17)

Ducatiboy stu said:


> The local health food shop here is pretty shit. One of them Go-Vita ( or something like that )
> 
> Thinking about these guys... They have a big truck with a grain auger so I can easily full a garbage bin full
> 
> http://www.riverina.com.au/products/grain-mixes/


I only mentioned the self serve section (probably Coles) where you can get all the seeds because I doubt you have an exclusive Indian grocery store near you, but if you come across one they are worth having a look into, they have 27 grain flour in 20 or 25 kg bags plus lots of different seeds you could put into bread.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (20/11/17)

wide eyed and legless said:


> I only mentioned the self serve section (probably Coles) where you can get all the seeds because I doubt you have an exclusive Indian grocery store near you, but if you come across one they are worth having a look into, they have 27 grain flour in 20 or 25 kg bags plus lots of different seeds you could put into bread.




....actually....there is an Indian/Asian store in town...must check it out


----------



## Dave70 (20/11/17)

Looks pretty tasty.


----------



## bradsbrew (20/11/17)

evoo4u said:


> Unless there's a HUGE financial incentive to recycle (more than 10c), I don't think it'll work, but will be delighted if proven wrong.


I don't know, 20c was certainly a reason to steal coke bottles when I was a young fella. 10c for any old bottle or can would have had me providing valet bin service at the local shops.


----------



## evoo4u (20/11/17)

I well remember at the local picture theatre where as soon as the movie was over, and patrons had barely left their seat, there was a mad scramble by all us local urchins to find as many bottles under the seats as we could carry! At thripence a pop, it was a lucrative little earner!

You only had to collect half a dozen, and that paid for getting in. Crikey, how many at 10c would you need to get into the movies now?


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (20/11/17)

Mmm...Fruit, nut & mixed grains loaf. And as an added bonus its nutrvit ( what ever the **** that means ), so it gota be good



Dave70 said:


> Looks pretty tasty.


----------



## Dave70 (20/11/17)

Ducatiboy stu said:


> Mmm...Fruit, nut & mixed grains loaf. And as an added bonus its nutrvit ( what ever the **** that means ), so it gota be good



Probably got some shell grit in there to, so I dunno, you may want to run it through a sift. 
Unless or course you currently have a few feet of impacted stool choking up your descending colon. 

Constipation. Thats what got Elvis you know. According to the tabloid press.


----------



## wynnum1 (21/11/17)

*Opioids* are effective pain relievers, but often have the side effect of *constipation*.


----------



## Coalminer (21/11/17)

evoo4u said:


> To quote from Yes Minister: I can forsee all sorts of unforseen problems. Just reading about the scheme, they're being very selective regarding exactly which containers are eligible. I can see frustration looming, and folk just saying Stuff It (or similar) - not worth the hassle.
> 
> *I was involved in a local festival recently, and we provided lots of pairs of wheelie bins - one red, one yellow (one for normal waste and one for recyclable items). End of the day, it made f*** all difference - they might as well have been all the same colour. *
> 
> Unless there's a HUGE financial incentive to recycle (more than 10c), I don't think it'll work, but will be delighted if proven wrong.



My local council has a bulk waste pickup every 6 months and send out a leaflet saying all rubbish to be left on the footpath in 4 separate piles - timber, metal, green waste and general rubbish. If not it will not be collected. Then on Monday morning a compactor truck comes along and picks up the whole lot and it all goes in the same ******* truck, unsorted. Has been happening for years.


----------



## Dave70 (21/11/17)

wynnum1 said:


> *Opioids* are effective pain relievers, but often have the side effect of *constipation*.



A dentist once snapped one of my wisdom teeth in half in a limp wristed attempted to extract it, the day before we were going on holidays for two weeks. I spent the next five or so days eating Panadeine forte and trying desperately not to chew on the left side of my jaw. And not shitting. But not for want of trying. It was genuinely horrible.


----------



## wide eyed and legless (21/11/17)

Coalminer said:


> My local council has a bulk waste pickup every 6 months and send out a leaflet saying all rubbish to be left on the footpath in 4 separate piles - timber, metal, green waste and general rubbish. If not it will not be collected. Then on Monday morning a compactor truck comes along and picks up the whole lot and it all goes in the same ******* truck, unsorted. Has been happening for years.


I have noticed that too, also recycle bin to have no broken glass, yet when bottles go in to the compacter you can hear them breaking.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (21/11/17)

Dave70 said:


> *Probably got some shell grit in there to*, so I dunno, you may want to run it through a sift.
> Unless or course you currently have a few feet of impacted stool choking up your descending colon.
> 
> Constipation. Thats what got Elvis you know. According to the tabloid press.



Mmmm...Calcium. A recent study on diet ( was on the ABC recently ) has shown that if you eat high calcium food ( like cheese and budgie mix )it will trap fat in you stomach and pass it thru to the porcelain goal keeper.

So bread and dripping here I come

Those folk at Trill are so clever


----------



## good4whatAlesU (21/11/17)

tasty.





[/QUOTE]
On the subject of Trill, I was thinking a while back of malting a box (parrot mix) and making a beer out of it. Could be interesting...


----------



## Dave70 (21/11/17)

good4whatAlesU said:


> tasty.


On the subject of Trill, I was thinking a while back of malting a box (parrot mix) and making a beer out of it. Could be interesting...[/QUOTE]


Could be a few problem ingredients there, like the oily stuff. 
Incidentally, I once made a 'tea' for the veg garden using chicken manure and grass clippings in a large plastic drum with a mesh screen filter at the bottom before the tap. 
The shell grit, presumably part of the chickens diet, clogged it solid. So be sure to include some rice (g) hulls in your Trill mash. Plus it will likely alkalize the shit out of the water, so have some phosphoric acid on standby.
NUTRIVIT goodness. 



*Ingredients*
*A mix of five or more of the following seeds and whole grains: Maize, Barley, Wheat, Safflower Seed, Sorghum, Sunflower, Oats; Shell Grit; NUTRIVIT™ (containing ground cereals and essential vitamins and minerals, including Calcium, Vit E, Vit C, Panthothenic acid, Niacin, Vit A, Iodine, Vit B6, Vit B2, Vit B12, Vit D3, Vit B1, & Folic acid); Currants; Peanuts; Vegetable Oil.*


*Share*
facebook google+ twitter email
*Stay in the loop!*
I agree to the Terms of Use and Privacy Collection State


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (21/11/17)

Dave70 said:


> *Ingredients*
> *A mix of five or more of the following seeds and whole grains: Maize, Barley, Wheat, Safflower Seed, Sorghum, Sunflower, Oats; Shell Grit; NUTRIVIT™ (containing ground cereals and essential vitamins and minerals, including Calcium, Vit E, Vit C, Panthothenic acid, Niacin, Vit A, Iodine, Vit B6, Vit B2, Vit B12, Vit D3, Vit B1, & Folic acid); Currants; Peanuts; Vegetable Oil.*
> 
> /QUOTE]
> ...


----------



## DU99 (21/11/17)

Bird seed beer..


----------



## good4whatAlesU (21/11/17)

Who's up for a "Trill" parrot mix beer brewing competition?


----------



## wide eyed and legless (22/1/18)

I have mentioned before that Woolies mark down by 50% the day before use by date, yesterday morning grabbed 2 legs of lamb for $8 each mark down 66% and 1 lamb shoulder $12 normal 50% mark down. Don't know if they had made a mistake, and I sure as hell wasn't going to ask them


----------



## Dave70 (22/1/18)

wide eyed and legless said:


> I have mentioned before that Woolies mark down by 50% the day before use by date, yesterday morning grabbed 2 legs of lamb for $8 each mark down 66% and 1 lamb shoulder $12 normal 50% mark down. Don't know if they had made a mistake, and I sure as hell wasn't going to ask them



Somebody should develop an app for that goes *ping* as the bargains come on line. Not me but as I know **** all about software development. I'm just the ideas man.

edit - that reminds me, my wife got a large bottle of ketjap manis yesterday as it was missing the bar code or something.
Ha Ha - Woolworths. ******* loosers..


----------



## Barry Black (28/1/18)

Coles are just as bad


----------

